# O comportamento do Anticiclone dos Açores (AA)



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2008 às 19:33)

Ora bem, como todos nós já percebemos o AA (anticiclone dos Açores) nos ultimos anos tem tido um efeito de bloqueio bastante grande, não sei se mais ou menos que nos últimos 30 anos, a verdade é que já praticamente não me lembro da última vez que ouvi falar de cheias em rios e de barragens com niveis de armazenamento de água acima do normal.

A minha pergunta é esta, porque raio o AA se movimenta tanto, e porque raio desde há uns anos para cá, ele se movimenta mais durante o Verão que durante o Inverno? Pois pelo pouco que eu sei, o AA deveria movimentar-se para oeste ou sul deixando a chuva entrar pela peninsula ibérica, mas pelos visto isso é algo cada vez mais raro...porquê?

Quase que se pode afirmar uma troca de papéis, isto começa a parecer um clima continental, chuva e instabilidade no Verão, estabilidade e neve no Inverno.

Muito provavelmente parte das culpas é da NAO entre outros "mecanismos" atmosféricos, que se tem mantido positiva nos últimos anos.


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2008 às 21:45)

Só um pequeno esclarecimento, o NAO (North Atlantic oscillation) por si não é culpado de nada, é apenas uma forma de representar o padrão de comportamento da pressão atmosférica entre os Açores e a Islândia. As causas estão obviamente ligadas ao Jet e acima deste, aos factores que influenciam o Jet (temp. massas de ar, temp. água, etc, outros ainda  incompreendidos). O NAO não é causa, nem sequer sintoma, é uma representação numérica do padrão de um sintoma, e muitas vezes sabemos que existe determinado padrão mas ainda não sabemos bem todas as suas causas.

Tentando explicar de forma mais simples, se eu criar o índice de disposição do Mário, que tem uma escala que oscila entre o muito mal e muito bem disposto, posso depois tentar ver se existe um padrão temporal, se existir, poderia chamar-lhe ODM, Oscilação Disposição Mário, que traduziria em números e gráficos um padrão regular. 

Ora, tal como não é o NAO que provoca o que quer que seja, não seria também o ODM (Oscilação Disposição Mário) o causador da boa ou má disposição do Mário, isso são outros factores, tal como no NAO. O ODM seria apenas uma representação desse padrão.


----------



## Z13 (17 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

Vince, boa metáfora!

Percebi o que é o NAO


----------



## Iceberg (6 Dez 2008 às 18:33)

Uma coisa é certa, a NAO tem estado nas últimas duas, três décadas com uma inusitada predominância positiva ... daí os Invernos mais amenos ...


----------



## Iwannaknow (9 Dez 2010 às 14:05)

Será que de futuro haverá mais tornados e chuvas mais fortes em Portugal?


----------



## Paulo H (9 Dez 2010 às 15:25)

Se responder que sim ou que não, estaria igualmente correcta a resposta. No campo das probabilidades podemos esperar tudo do futuro, porque não?

Pessoalmente não gosto muito da forma como alguns meteorologistas portugueses o afirmam em entrevistas. São eles os entendidos na matéria, mas será razão para afirmar certezas categoricamente? Penso que não, pelo menos no futuro próximo.. Porque num futuro longínquo nunca se pode negar qualquer acontecimento, mesmo que a sua probabilidade seja baixa, ela acabará por acontecer!

Prefiro acreditar que a ocorrência de fenômenos meteorológicos extremos fazem parte do nosso padrão climático, com todas as suas variabilidades associadas! Se incluirmos estes fenómenos extremos na nossa variabilidade climática, poderemos até considerar normal e provável a ocorrência de n eventos/ano num padrão ciclico de 5, 10, 30 ou 500 anos!

Faltam-nos séculos de registos históricos, para estabelecer ciclos menores de padrões climáticos à escala de Portugal. Embora o sistema climático seja de natureza caótica, sabemos que numa escala de tempo suficientemente grande tudo tende a repetir-se globalmente. A paleoclimatologia desvendou esses ciclos de milhares ou até milhões de anos. Mas de nada nos servem para prever a tendência maior ou menor de ocorrência de fenômenos extremos.

A ocorrência de tornados em Portugal, com as mesmas condições e frequência com que são desencadeados no interior dos Estados Unidos, nunca será comparável, nem possível por cá.

Tornados com a natureza dos que têm ocorrido já ocorreram um pouco por todo Portugal, não digo todos os anos, mas existem relatos históricos em todas as décadas passadas.

Trata-se no fundo de saber se as condições que propiciam o desenvolvimento de supercélulas para tornados (<5%) se tornarão a repetir um dia. Sim, irão repetir-se. Com maior frequência? Não sei, não sou futurologista nem possuo um registo de dados que me permita estabelecer ciclos de tendência climática e muito menos prever fenômenos meteorológicos extremos a longo prazo.

Mas posso traçar 2 cenários futuros:
1. Maior troca de calor entre os pólos e o equador: propicia uma maior variabilidade de padrões, e portanto, mais dado a fenómenos extremos e fora de tempo.
2. Menor troca de calor entre pólos e o equador: propicia um fluxo mais zonal e portanto menos dado a fenómenos extremos.

Nenhum destes cenários garante nada, é apenas falar no campo das probabilidades. E eu não sou especialista na matéria, é apenas a minha humilde opinião.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2017 às 13:05)

Decidi recussistar este tópico que me parece que nos vai dar muito assunto nos próximos tempos.

Como podem ver já em 2008 o assunto era o mesmo, a presistencia do AA cada vez mais gritante.


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 14:11)

O anticiclone tem culpa de tudo, coitado. Até das ondas de frio. Enquanto o leste congelava, o oeste torrava 

---



tone disse:


> A questão é, e em San Francisco?
> 6 vezes nos últimos 150 anos, neve com alguma acumulação, a mais relevante em 1932... que afetou também Los Angeles, registos também em 1949 e 1962:
> http://www.laalmanac.com/weather/we17.php
> (seria interessante comparar com registo semelhante para Lisboa)
> ...



Se calhar não neva mais devido ao AG. Quem sabe?



tone disse:


> Na Califórnia até neva, nas montanhas. Estâncias de Ski são muitas. Comparativamente a Portugal, seriam talvez maioritariamente já em Espanha.



Não me referi a montanhas nem neve esporádica. Ondas de frio na Califórnia como se vê na costa leste. Quando?


----------



## tone (1 Fev 2018 às 14:16)

Orion disse:


> O anticiclone tem culpa de tudo, coitado. Até das ondas de frio
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Sim o AG será também explicação. 

No meu post coloquei link para o histórico de registos em Los Angeles:
http://www.laalmanac.com/weather/we17.php
(1996?)


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2018 às 14:49)

Infelizmente, e basta olhar para as cartas de pressão do Hem. Norte que o @Orion colocou, as vertentes orientais das grandes massas oceânicas são o local preferencial para os anticiclones subtropicais "estacionarem". Dessa forma faz realmente parte do clima tanto de Portugal, como da Califórnia, eles andarem a pairar, e ciclicamente vivermos períodos secos, quando o AA está mais a NE do que a sua posição média.

Sempre foi e sempre será assim... O problema é a perspectiva de com o AG uma das respostas ser o posicionamento habitual desses anticiclones "semi-permanentes" passar a ser mais a Norte do que no presente, e portanto estes episódios relativamente espaçados de posicionamento da dorsal sobre a península (e consequentes secas) serem mais frequentes, e claro mais persistentes...

Aliás, é precisamente essa persistência que também está a ocorrer na Califórnia. Se nos queixamos aqui no nosso cantinho, acreditem que por lá a posição, intensidade e persistência da dorsal está ainda muito mais dramática. Experimentem ir ver séries recentes da temperatura na Califórnia. Não é uma região fria por natureza (tirando os sistemas montanhosos), mas os valores actuais são quase "absurdos". Inverno...?

Mais ainda, este fenómeno também parece estar a acontecer com mais recorrência em regiões com clima relativamente parecido ao Mediterrânico, no Hem. Sul, como na Austrália, ou na África do Sul.


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 15:11)

rozzo disse:


> Infelizmente, e basta olhar para as cartas de pressão do Hem. Norte que o @Orion colocou, as vertentes orientais das grandes massas oceânicas são o local preferencial para os anticiclones subtropicais "estacionarem". Dessa forma faz realmente parte do clima tanto de Portugal, como da Califórnia, eles andarem a pairar, e ciclicamente vivermos períodos secos, quando o AA está mais a NE do que a sua posição média.





rozzo disse:


> Mais ainda, este fenómeno também parece estar a acontecer com mais recorrência em regiões com clima relativamente parecido ao Mediterrânico, no Hem. Sul, como na Austrália, ou na África do Sul.













Pela HR sempre dá para ver a localização dos anticiclones


----------



## tone (1 Fev 2018 às 15:36)

Orion disse:


> Pela HR sempre dá para ver a localização dos anticiclones


Anticiclones e desertos, uma relação de amor (ódio)?

E depois neva no Sahara!
(Segundo percebi, por influência de cenas do Mediterrâneo. Nada nos safa! Até o norte de África tem “ajuda”)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Fev 2018 às 16:04)

rozzo disse:


> (...)
> Aliás, é precisamente essa persistência que também está a ocorrer na Califórnia. Se nos queixamos aqui no nosso cantinho, acreditem que por lá a posição, intensidade e persistência da dorsal está ainda muito mais dramática. Experimentem ir ver séries recentes da temperatura na Califórnia. Não é uma região fria por natureza (tirando os sistemas montanhosos), mas os valores actuais são quase "absurdos". Inverno...?
> 
> (...)



Sim, e Los Angeles está a ter temperaturas ridículas, um "verno". Ok que a média máxima nos meses mais frios por lá ronda os 20ºC mas desde que ouvi falar dos incêndios em Dezembro que de vez em quanto espreito as previsões para a cidade e o que aparece são valores de máxima superiores a 25ºC e mínima acima dos 10ºC, e nada de chuva. Agora no início de Fevereiro podem chegar a mais de 30ºC. Por comparação Agadir em Marrocos com menor latitude e com uma orientação costeira idêntica (e invernos com temperaturas médias idênticas embora mais secos supostamente) está longe de tais valores.


----------



## VarMeteo (2 Fev 2018 às 14:06)

rozzo disse:


> Infelizmente, e basta olhar para as cartas de pressão do Hem. Norte que o @Orion colocou, as vertentes orientais das grandes massas oceânicas são o local preferencial para os anticiclones subtropicais "estacionarem". Dessa forma faz realmente parte do clima tanto de Portugal, como da Califórnia, eles andarem a pairar, e ciclicamente vivermos períodos secos, quando o AA está mais a NE do que a sua posição média.
> 
> Sempre foi e sempre será assim... O problema é a perspectiva de com o AG uma das respostas ser o posicionamento habitual desses anticiclones "semi-permanentes" passar a ser mais a Norte do que no presente, e portanto estes episódios relativamente espaçados de posicionamento da dorsal sobre a península (e consequentes secas) serem mais frequentes, e claro mais persistentes...
> 
> ...



A Califórnia pertence á mesma classe climática do nosso clima clima mediterrâneo, mas não tem de todo o mesmo clima que o nosso território, genericamente é muito  mais seca que o nosso território e tem variantes climáticas áridas e desérticas e por muita vontade que haja dos profetas do AG que se queira quer não em Portugal são inexistentes. São climas com algumas parecenças mas com muito mais diferenças que pontos em comum, é um erro centrarmos somente nas definições teóricas. Os climas mediterrânicos não são de todo iguais e a costa oeste dos EUA não é na Califórnia igual ao clima português, alias a Califórnia terá um clima mais idêntico genericamente a Marrocos que com Portugal, sendo que tem algumas particularidades entre as quais Verões  e Invernos bem mais amenos no litoral .

Exemplos:
Considerando que mais de 80% do território da Califórnia é uma area semi-arida ou deserto, e considerando que 0% do território português é deserto estamos a falar em regiões distintas, e no litoral mesmo a norte em São Francisco o valor de precipitação não chega aos 600 mm o mesmo valor que no extremo sul litoral português Faro,para encontrarmos valores idênticos de percipitação ao litoral norte e centro português na costa oeste americana  temos de ir bem para norte até praticamente ao Canadá
É bom referir isto pois comparações genéricas entre dois climas que têm definição idêntica mas que têm comportamentos totalmente diferentes são erróneas e caem facilmente numa retórica demagógica .

O clima de LA não tem nada haver com Lisboa, faz calor no Inverno em LA 27º,25º graus são comuns em todos os Invernos, em Lisboa raramente passa da barreira dos 20º os períodos secos são muito maiores, chove metade em média em LA do que chove em Lisboa. O que se está a passar este ano na Califórnia não é assim um desvio padrão da média  tão grande como querem fazer crer um ano  mais seco e quente mas não falamos de um desvio revolucionário.

A comparação mais adequada com o clima da costa oeste com o português centra-se em bom rigor mais a norte em nos estados Oregon,Washigton. e mesmo já no Canadá em certas partes de Vancouver na BC.

Entende-se bem e com lógica do padrão dos anticiclones que possam afectar zonas temperadas perto de desertos, mas é bom calibrar a analise territoralmente pois são regiões com comportamentos atmosféricos e climáticos diferentes.

3 anos são suficientes para determinar uma mudança do tipo climático e atmosférico quem em milhares de anos não mudaram?


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Fev 2018 às 14:12)

VarMeteo disse:


> A Califórnia pertence á mesma classe climática do nosso clima clima mediterrâneo, mas não tem de todo o mesmo clima que o nosso território, genericamente é muito  mais seca que o nosso território e tem variantes climáticas áridas e desérticas e por muita vontade que haja dos profetas do AG que se queira quer não em Portugal são inexistentes. São climas com algumas parecenças mas com muito mais diferenças que pontos em comum, é um erro centrarmos somente nas definições teóricas. Os climas mediterrânicos não são de todo iguais e a costa leste dos EUA não é na Califórnia igual ao clima português, alias a Califórnia terá um clima mais idêntico genericamente a Marrocos que com Portugal, sendo que tem algumas particularidades entre as quais Verões  e Invernos bem mais amenos no litoral .
> Exemplos:
> Considerando que mais de 80% do território da Califórnia é um deserto, e considerando que 0% do território é deserto estamos a falar em regiões distintas, e no litoral mesmo a norte em São Francisco o valor de precipitação não chega aos 600 mm o mesmo valor que no extremo sul litoral português Faro,para encontrarmos valores idênticos de percipitação ao litoral norte e centro português na costa leste americana  temos de ir bem para norte até praticamente ao Canadá
> É bom referir isto pois comparações genéricas entre dois climas que têm definição mas que têm comportamentos totalmente diferentes são erróneas e caem facilmente numa retórica demagógica .
> ...


+HR


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Fev 2018 às 15:25)

VarMeteo disse:


> A Califórnia pertence á mesma classe climática do nosso clima clima mediterrâneo, mas não tem de todo o mesmo clima que o nosso território, genericamente é muito  mais seca que o nosso território e tem variantes climáticas áridas e desérticas e por muita vontade que haja dos profetas do AG que se queira quer não em Portugal são inexistentes. São climas com algumas parecenças mas com muito mais diferenças que pontos em comum, é um erro centrarmos somente nas definições teóricas. Os climas mediterrânicos não são de todo iguais e a costa oeste dos EUA não é na Califórnia igual ao clima português, alias a Califórnia terá um clima mais idêntico genericamente a Marrocos que com Portugal, sendo que tem algumas particularidades entre as quais Verões  e Invernos bem mais amenos no litoral .
> 
> Exemplos:
> Considerando que mais de 80% do território da Califórnia é uma area semi-arida ou deserto, e considerando que 0% do território português é deserto estamos a falar em regiões distintas, e no litoral mesmo a norte em São Francisco o valor de precipitação não chega aos 600 mm o mesmo valor que no extremo sul litoral português Faro,para encontrarmos valores idênticos de percipitação ao litoral norte e centro português na costa oeste americana  temos de ir bem para norte até praticamente ao Canadá
> ...



Ninguém disse que o clima de LA é idêntico ao de Lisboa. A cidade com que comparei o clima foi Agadir com valores médios de temperatura correspondentes e mesmo assim esta tem valores de precipitação muito mais baixos, sendo que o clima de LA graças á precipitação média no inverno é mais mediterrânico que árido. 
25 a 30°C assim no inverno não se vê na costa marroquina, só na Mauritânia. Mas aquela parte da costa californiana tem uma dinâmica diferente, o vento "Santa Ana" que pelo que percebi é o vento de leste/nordeste que só por si já é seco mas ainda chega á cidade mais seco e quente por ação de um efeito fohen das grandes montanhas a leste (Serra Nevada presumo).


----------

